# NJ State Championship in Wildwood



## fire it up (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all.
Will remind when the time gets closer but if you are in or about the NJ area maybe you can attend.
The NJ State BBQ Championship will be held in Wildwood NJ July 10th-12th.
For more info check out http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## alx (Mar 7, 2009)

I will check our comp schedule.My sister won new jersey CASI green chile state champ last year.We will be competing our first comp of the new year at pork in park salsibury maryland ,if your in neighberhood.


----------

